# As promised, some slightly more interesting pictures of my "outdated sedan" :)



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

MERZADY_BoY said:


> it was meant as a joke.. and on a more important note.. why did you dig up two threads that were two months old to leave me comments in both???


1) Speak english.

2) What two threads?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Rob V said:


> Nice pics. Gorgeous ride. :thumbup: I see you're a fellow 20D user. Care to share what lenses were used for that shoot?


I think those were with the Sigma 24-70 f/2.8 DX DG EX ABCDEFG


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

yeeecccchhhh...........

it's old!!!! time to trade up!!!!


NOT :thumbup:


----------



## MERZADY_BoY (Mar 9, 2005)

Moderato said:


> 1) Speak english.
> 
> 2) What two threads?


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=101035

and this thread...


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

MERZADY_BoY said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=101035
> 
> and this thread...


 :bawling:


----------



## MERZADY_BoY (Mar 9, 2005)

Moderato said:


> :bawling:


its ok :beerchug:


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

MERZADY_BoY said:


> its ok :beerchug:


Are you on any MB boards? And if so, is your name "BEEMDUBLEU_BoY"? And do you have a HUGE Roundel in your sig?


----------



## MERZADY_BoY (Mar 9, 2005)

Moderato said:


> Are you on any MB boards? And if so, is your name "BEEMDUBLEU_BoY"? And do you have a HUGE Roundel in your sig?


no


----------



## ktc (Jan 10, 2005)

*wheels*

Hey Kris how do you clean your wheels? How often?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

ktc said:


> Hey Kris how do you clean your wheels? How often?


I don't have any secrets... I just clean them with a wash mitt when I wash the car once a week.


----------



## surewin (Jan 9, 2004)

Very nice shots- Where did you take these?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

undien717 said:


> Very nice shots- Where did you take these?


Santa Cruz Mountains (specifically, Tunitas Creek Rd for most of them, Stage Rd for the rest)


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

KrisL said:


> Santa Cruz Mountains (specifically, Tunitas Creek Rd for most of them, Stage Rd for the rest)


I meant to comment on that a while back -- I used to spend a lot of time out in Santa Cruz and was wondering if it was up in the mountains there. I miss the hiking up in the redwoods (I also miss thrashing rental cars on 17, but that is another story :rofl: ) Excellent pictures! :thumbup:


----------



## solo540iT (Feb 28, 2004)

Jeff_DML said:


> you pics make me miss santa cruz :bawling:
> 
> nice :thumbup:


Jeff,

You look NOTHING like Miss Santa Cruz... :rofl:

-E
'99 540iT


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

solo540iT said:


> Jeff,
> 
> You look NOTHING like Miss Santa Cruz... :rofl:
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## //: Freddy B_ (Nov 11, 2005)

awesome shots! i love em! :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

solo540iT said:


> Jeff,
> 
> You look NOTHING like Miss Santa Cruz... :rofl:
> 
> ...


go drive around a racetrack instead of bumping old threads :flipoff: 

edit: actually there are plenty of girls at UCSC that can be mistaken as men  so maybe I can win the title :rofl:


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

KrisL said:


> Yeah... The first 5 pics were taken on Tunitas Creek Rd... the other 3 on Stage Rd.


I dig stage road. It's almost like a trip back in time. Tunitas Creek still gives me cycling memories from when I was 15 and I had to keep up with the rest of the club. Not very easy or enjoyable. That road is a mother on a bicycle.


----------

